# Lake Eyre lady dragons spurn lovers with colourful display



## Fuscus (Aug 24, 2009)

*Published On:* 8-24-2009
*Source Site:* News | Breaking News from Brisbane and Queensland | The Courier-Mail
*Author:* 

LAKE Eyre lady dragons avoid sex with over-enthusiastic lovers by showing them their bright orange undies. The shocking display deters predators as well.

*Go to Original Article*


----------

